# Norco FBR 1 - hows the specs



## bigfruits (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello all, Im thinking about buying this bike but I do not know much about road bike parts. How does the drive train and wheelset look on the FBR? Does an MSRP of $1295 seem decent for this build? This bike will be mainly for riding the hilly back roads of my neighborhood and for a paved bike path. 

Fork Carbon Blades w/Alloy Steer 

Wheels
Rims Shimano WH-R501A - Black w/Red decals 

Tires Continental Ultra Sport - Black 700x25c 

Tubes Presta Valve - 48mm valve 

Front Hub Shimano R501 

Rear Hub Shimano R501 

Spokes/Nipples Shimano bladed spoke 

Drivetrain
Shifter Front Shimano Tiagra SL-4600 

Shifter Rear Shimano Tiagra SL-4600 

Shifter Casing Shift casing - White 

Front Derailleur Shimano 105 FD-5700 - Black 

Rear Derailleur Shimano 105 RD-5701-SS - Black 

Cassette Shimano Tiagra CS-4600 12-30T 10 speed 

Crankset FSA Gossamer CK-C6020ST 50/34T - Black 

Bottom Bracket FSA MegaExo BB-6000 

Pedals 

Chain Sram CN-PC1031 10speed 

Chain Tensioner 

Components
Seat Post Norco Composite - UD Carbon w/Red 

Seat Post Clamp Alloy - Red 

Saddle Selle Royal Seta Men - White 

Headset FSA Orbit CE - ACB Integrated headset 

Headset Spacer 2x10mm - Black 1x10mm - Red 

Top Cap Alloy w/Norco Logo - Red 

Stem Norco - Black w/Red 

Handlebar Norco Flat - Black w/Red 

Grips Phorm Ergonomic w/Bar End - Black 

Front Brake Tektro R539 - Black 

Rear Brake Tektro R539 - Black 

Brake Levers Shimano BL-R550 - Black 

Brake Cable Casing Brake casing - White


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

No drop bar? The Valence A1 is listed for $100 more; better allround components.
(I've got the carbon Valence)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's essentially an expensive hybrid. Given that hybrids are limited in their use, if you're hellbent on going with a flat bar I suggest going with something cheaper.

Better yet, in this price range, you could opt for a drop bar road bike. They offer more hand positions for those longer rides (assuming that's part of your intended use). 

If not, revert back to the cheaper hybrid, which will do you fine for rides up to about 20 miles.


----------



## bigfruits (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks guys. the flat bar is actually what attracted me to this bike. i want a hybrid that acts like a road bike. 

i am an avid mtn biker but i want something to hit the neighborhood and local paved bike trails with from time to time when the dirt trails are wet that doesnt give me the resistance that my knobby mtnbike tires do.

i dont plan on riding along with traffic or entering any races so i think this bike might be what ive been looking for. 

you guys wouldnt want me on the road anyway, i dont shave my legs, dont wear lycra and i may even be wearing a camelbak! 

thanks again, kind sirs!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

As others have said, what you're getting is an expensive hybrid. That's cool if you don't mind spending the money, but you'd get similar performance from a cheaper hybrid, especially if you switched to slick tires.



> i want something to hit the neighborhood and local paved bike trails with from time to time when the dirt trails are wet that doesnt give me the resistance that my knobby mtnbike tires do.


For that matter, if the above is your goal, the cheap way to do it (and it might suit you well) would be to get a second set of wheels for the mtb, with narrow road slicks.

But it sounds like you want to buy another bike. NTTAWWT ;-)


----------



## bigfruits (Jun 10, 2013)

haha, I definitely want a new bike. I guess I need to do more homework. I thought a sub 22 lb bike for that price was hard to find and thought this was the way to go!


----------



## bigfruits (Jun 10, 2013)

JCavilia - I misread your first paragraph. Is the MSRP price reasonable for the components listed? I know its probably hard to fathom how one could buy a flat bar bike for that price but I really do not see myself needing to get very aero dynamic on this thing. I just want it to haul ass on skinny wheels. I couldnt hit the maximum speed by body could reach on my 1x10 setup with any wheelset combo so new bike is a must. That price range sounds good to me for a semi light weight bike without the expensive parts im used to seeing (suspension fork/frame, disc brakes). It actually sounds really cheap! Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bigfruits said:


> I know its probably hard to fathom how one could buy a flat bar bike for that price but *I really do not see myself needing to get very aero dynamic on this thing. I just want it to haul ass on skinny wheels.* Thanks!


Although it has some advantage in headwinds and on descents, "getting aero" isn't the _primary_ reason why most opt for a drop bar bike. Rather, it's to afford us of multiple hand positions, which is a big plus on longer rides - a drop bar bikes strong suite. Conversely, hybrids are limiting in that regard. 

If those longer rides aren't in your future, and you see yourself keeping to JRA/ casual rides, there's nothing wrong with a hybrid, but (IMO) you're over buying based on your needs/ uses. A $600-$800 hybrid will do just as well - and that price range is more aligned with a hybrids scope of use.

As far as wanting to haul ass on skinny tires. Yeah, we all want that. :wink5:


----------



## bigfruits (Jun 10, 2013)

appreciate it, PJ352. the FBR 2 is about $900 and less than a lb heavier with what looks like the groupo right under the one posted. ill do a little research, was hoping to decide fast as things like this can take up my mind, even in my sleep and the gf doesn't like that. ive been seeing hybrids in the $500 price range but they were just super heavy and looked like something you would ride on the beach board walk. you guys rock, I don't know why my enter key wont work any time I post.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bigfruits said:


> ... the FBR 2 is about $900 and less than a lb heavier..


If that satisfies your "wants" (it'll certainly satisfy your "needs"), it might represent a good compromise. 

BTW, RE: weight differences, I have a bike that weighs 19.2 lbs. and another than weighs 16.4. My performance change on the lighter bike? Zero... nada... nothin'.

Work on the 'motor' (you) and you'll go faster. 

Oh, and make sure that whatever you get, fits. That's a biggie.


----------

